# Tractor progression in a lifetime



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

My wife's grandfather passed away 2 weeks ago. He had one of the nicest dairy farms in the state, which is still in operation. They lined up some of his favorite equipment up in front of the barn. He liked to talk about how far farming advanced in his 90 years of farming. The Farmall regular was on the first tractors on the farm. And he built his own loader for it, we have pic of that somewhere. He used to rake with horses and twitch logs with steers. The H is still used for cultivating corn, and he bought it in during a short stint as a Farmall dealer. Anyway the more I thought about it, the more I'm impressed with how far tractors and farm equipment have come in what actually is a short time.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's quite a collection....thanks for sharing. Grandfather sounds like a true gentleman, sadly, not many of them built like he was anymore......


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Dill, that Regular looks a lot prettier than my Grandfathers!
My uncle re-built a loader for Grandpa's Regular! It was rear mounted, and had live hydraulics!
We, also, have another Regular that had a "factory made" loader, front mount with hydraulics driven by the PTO, definitely not live!


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Not just tractors and farm equipment and since he was a dairyman just think of all the developments in the dairy industry. He saw it go from hand milking and bucket milkers to robots


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Good point there. And milk cans to tractor trailer pickups. They also have a large herd of registered red and white Holsteins.He very much remembered the whole "better dead than red" time in Holstein history.


----------

